# indianapolis



## spud (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone know of any squats in indy?


----------



## Kraken (Nov 15, 2008)

ur mom knows a squat in indy


----------



## dime (Nov 17, 2008)

nah but i just got in today, be in broad ripple tomorrow i know a good bridge


----------



## Bendixontherails (Nov 17, 2008)

broadripples not bad. used to kick it there all the time. broadripple park has a couple old concrete foundations back in the woods that are hollow. good to get out of the rain, but check the spot close for rigs first. used to be tons of fixers there. or you can sleep on the rocketships!


----------

